# For peeps with NETFLIX



## Mysticfalcon

I watched it a while ago. That is all rather extreme. They do find some Steeps in there. If only it had some snowboarders.


----------



## SmashPig

AIRider said:


> go search a film called 'STEEP'
> 
> I know I know its about skiiers, but nonetheless, it's some wacky guys doing wacky back country stuff .... insane ...


Just added thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

then check also "Powder and Rails" Nice one about the beginnings of snowboarding.
Must see:
Deeper / That's it that's all../ First Descent.


----------



## EagleTalons

I'll have to watch it! 

This morning I was caught the tailend of Warren Miller's Dynasty. The part when they were in northern China looked AMAZING.


----------



## Toecutter

EagleTalons said:


> I'll have to watch it!
> 
> This morning I was caught the tailend of Warren Miller's Dynasty. The part when they were in northern China looked AMAZING.


Dynasty, my favorite of the Miller films.


----------



## AdamBQ

Steep is a good flick. My mom actually called me and told me about it lol. I picked it up on bluray fairly cheap and really liked it.


----------



## freshy

Kind of funny, I was going to search for Steep but I came home one night and the wife was randomly watching it. But yeah it was an awesome show.
Too bad there aint many snowboarding ones. But if anyone is into surfing you must watch Step Into Liquid and ... damn my minds drawing a blank about the other really good surf documentary bout big wave riding...


----------

